# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  Haplogroup K & agriculture

## Mmiikkii

https://haplotree.info/maps/ancient_...=&ybp=500000,0

Look at this map, in Turkey the blue skeletons, that represent the Early Holocene samples.

The majority are G2 Y-haplogroups, with a significant minority of C-V20 among the ancient populations of early farmers.

But most strikingly, is that ALL but one mtDNA are K1A. There's not that much diversity of haplogroups(J, T, H...) as we see later in Europe.

The thing is that Anatolia is central to the dawn of the first farming in Europe & the world.
We already knew that we had ancestry from them, that they were white...
But having G2 Y-DNA like the EEF, corrobarates it.

----------


## sharenorth

We quantify the space-time fluctuation of the frequency of haplogroup K, previously postulated as an important Neolithic marker, using a database including the mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) of 513 Neolithic people. We contrast these results with simulations that are based on a computer model and depict the migration of a Neolithic population from Syria to Anatolia and Europe, maybe interbreeding with Mesolithic people (who do not have haplogroup K), and/or instructing them in farming. In each location, the percent K tends to decline with increasing time following the introduction of farming, according to both the data and the simulations, which also demonstrate that the percentage of haplogroup K (percent K) declines with increasing distance from Syria. For the same Neolithic regional culture, the model and the data both show a local minimum of the genetic cline (Sweden). Comparing the simulation findings to the known ancient cline of haplogroup K suggests that around 98% of farmers were not engaged in interbreeding or acculturation (cultural diffusion). Therefore, demic diffusion (i.e., the dispersal of farmers) rather than cultural diffusion was the most pertinent mechanism in the expansion of the Neolithic in Europe, involving just a minuscule portion of farmers (approximately 2 percent) (i.e., the incorporation of hunter-gatherers).

----------

